# $50 off full Adobe Lightroom 4 @ B&H



## cx1 (Mar 8, 2012)

I was browsing lenses and noticed the $50 off full Adobe Lightroom 4 when purchased together. Not sure what all qualifies for the discount.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12140-USA/Canon_2515A003_50mm_f_1_4_USM_Autofocus.html


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 12, 2012)

That's the lens i want and i would like lightroom 4 (never tried any version of LR but i'm interested in buying it). Are you gonna buy them both? Let me know how it goes if you do coz I'm interested in it too. And since I dont live in the US i'd rather not have to return/refund the purchases coz of the outrageous shipping fees


----------



## squarebox (Mar 12, 2012)

I've purchased stuff from B&H and had it sent to japan. Had teh 50mm 1.4 and 35mm 1.4 sent to Japan and the shipping was soemthign like $35 USD. The bigger issue was the $80 i had to pay in import duty.


----------

